# Old School Kung Fu



## The Hollowverse (Jul 4, 2018)

Hey guys, this is Hollow from The Hollowverse here. This is my first post, so, hope you're all doing well. 

I've grown up around and engrossed in Martial Arts. The first style of defence I was taught was Shotokan, but I later moved onto Muay Thai. 

Because of my love for Martial Arts, and everything that comes with it, I decided to open a new YouTube Channel dedicated to old school Martial Arts films. Me and my friends watch and react to them, showing you guys the best bits. We love doing it, we love Martial Arts, and everyones said the videos are a lot of fun to watch, so I'd like to share it them with you guys. 

Here's an episode we did the other day. The film is called 'The Unbeaten 28'. Any criticism is welcomed and I hope you enjoy! -


----------



## Martial D (Jul 4, 2018)

This sort of reads like an advertisement for your YouTube channel, but welcome anyway I guess.


----------



## Headhunter (Jul 4, 2018)

I would say welcome but it's more than likely you'll never read this message or even come on here again....that's what most YouTube promoters do


----------

